# western plow turns left but not right



## blackbear10 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have adjusted the cable in and out with no luck. Both cables are good. Lift works up and down. Turns left but not to the right. Put new cushion valves in and took the 4 way valve apart and put new seal in and cleaned it. Still have the same problem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried to work the "valve" by hand to see if it actually is the plow or the cables? (can't think if the proper name at this moment sorry for vague term)


----------



## blackbear10 (Jan 28, 2012)

The cable moves the rotary valve back and forth as it's supposed to.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok so is it moving at full cycle both ways correct?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does the motor run when trying to angle right?


----------



## blackbear10 (Jan 28, 2012)

yes and yes


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would inspect the cushion valves to make sure not damaged or missing parts.


----------



## blackbear10 (Jan 28, 2012)

as I stated in the beginning, I just put new ones in it as the old ones may have been the problem. They are not the problem as the original problem still remains.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

blackbear10;1657098 said:


> as I stated in the beginning, I just put new ones in it as the old ones may have been the problem. They are not the problem as the original problem still remains.


Try cranking them down all the way and see if it will angle. Do not leave them cranked in, should be 1 1/4 turns out from closed. If this doesn't work you are down to 4 way, binding in the plow or cable adjustment. These are your only options if motor runs and every other function works but right angle. You will have to double check the work you have already done.


----------



## blackbear10 (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess I will go at it again tomorrow. Thanks.


----------

